# الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا



## †gomana† (21 مارس 2006)

*الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*


*ماعرفتوش ايه اللى هايحصل بكرة *

*احلى يوم واحلى عيد واجمل سنة *




















*عــــــــــــــــارفين عيد ميــــــــــــــلاد مين بكرة *































*هــــــــــــــــــــا*





























*حــــــــــــــــذروا فزروا*






















*مين*














*زهقتوا منى انا عارفة *















:36_3_18: 







:36_3_18: 













*احلى تورتة معلش بقى هيا صغيرة مش هاتكفى الاعضاء*





*




*


*عيد ميلاد حبيبنا وحبيب الكل والمنتدى كله *

*روك ..... ( دودى )*


*كل سنة وانت طيب يا اخى الغالى اللى بعزه جدا جدا جدااااااا*








*وطبعا مضطرة اعزفلك عشان خاطرك انت مخصوص على كمانجتى*

*عيد ميلاد سعيد يا دودى*

*اقول هاتم كام ولا بلاش احراج*














:36_3_18: *   عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال مليوووووووووووون مع بابا يسوع ويارب السنة الجاية بقى تكون فى بيتك كدة *





*ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب دودى*




*اختك جيجى*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2006)

*كل سنه وانتا طيب يا طيب وتعيش حياه سعيدا فى حضن ابوك*


----------



## artamisss (21 مارس 2006)

كل سنه وانت طيب  يا  دودى   يا مشرفنا  العزيز   
عقبال السنه الجايه  كدة  تبقى  فى ايد  مراتك  وجارررلك  كام  عيل  وراك كدة  
:smil11: 
كل  ســــــــــــــــــــنه وانت  طيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

كل  سنة وانت  طيب  يا روك










































على اد فلوسى ياروك
مين بقى الا علية الحاجة الساقعة
معدش معاية فلوس


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

كل واحد
لية تورتة واحدة 
بس​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

*



*​*



*
*وكمان الحاجة الساقعة من عندى ياروك *
*كل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك ودي هدية صغيرة مني كدة مش على قد المقام معلشي بة*
*http://www.shazly.net/~freehosting/1/zdbo3bux_CAR3.JPG​*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مارس 2006)

معقول عيد ميلاد دودي 

انا اسف بجد يا اخويا العزيز 

انتا عارف اننا ضايع ليا يومين سامح تقصيري

يا هالا بالا حيو ابو الفصاد هييه هيكون عيد ميلاده الليله اسعد الاعياد 

:999:  فليحيا ابو الفصاد :999: 

leasantr  اغنية عاطفية من التراث المصري leasantr 

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا احلي ادمن في الدنيا 

ويارب زي السنة دي تكون حققت كل امنياتك واحلامك 

وتكون اتاهلت بقي ودخلت دنيا :Teddy_Bear: 

وربنا يوفقك في دراستك وحياتك العملية 

ودي بقي اهداء مني






عيد ميلاد سعيد يا دودي 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## drpepo (22 مارس 2006)

كل سنة وانت طيب  حبيبى


----------



## Maya (22 مارس 2006)

*كل سنة وأنت بألف خير*






:Roses: :Roses: :Roses: :Roses: 

*أخي العزيز My Rock 

كل سنة  وأنت بألف خير وعيد ميلاد سعيد وتمنياتي لك بعام سعيد مليء بالحب والسلام والنعمة في نور المسيح ... 

وأصلي أن  تكون  السنة القامة سنة خير بالنسبة لك من كل الجوانب وخاصة في مشوار خدمتك وحياتك الروحية ،  وتمنياتي لك بحياة سعيدة مع شريكة المستقبل ....

سنة سعيدة 

 shanah tovah 






Happy Birthday 

joyeux anniversaire*​


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل هذه المشاعر الصادقة, اشكركم بعنف من اجل تذكركم لي و محبتكم الكبيرة, ربنا يباركم و يزيد محبتكم*

*شكرا حبايب...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا استاذ روك وربنا يبارك خدمتك كمان وكمان


----------



## +Dream+ (24 مارس 2006)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك و عقبال مليون سنه *
*و يارب تحقق كل الى بتتمناة *
*و يتمم شفاء خطيبتك و تتجوزوا بسرعه و تجيبوا اولاد و بنات صغيرين يجننوكوا هههه*


----------



## †gomana† (27 مارس 2006)

*فيــــــــــــــــــــن التورت يا دودى*

*انت بتضحك علينا ولا ايه؟؟*


----------



## whocares (27 مارس 2006)

كل عـام و أنت بخـير حبيبي ... أتمنى أنت تحقق أمنياتك ... و أن عيد الميلاد الثاني من فوق هو الدائم بولادة يسوع في القلب هو أحلى الأعياد.

سلام حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار لك.


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> كل عـام و أنت بخـير حبيبي ... أتمنى أنت تحقق أمنياتك ... و أن عيد الميلاد الثاني من فوق هو الدائم بولادة يسوع في القلب هو أحلى الأعياد.
> 
> سلام حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار لك.


 
كلامك هو الذي في القلب, فعلا الميلاد الثاي, الروحي...

شكرا لك حبيبي من اجل مشاعرك الطيبة...


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

كل سنة انت طيب يا روك
معلش جاءت متاخرة


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 مارس 2006)

وســـــــــــــــــــــــعوا
مينووو جه
فى الاول يا روك انا اسف انى جيت متاخر
ثانيا كل سنه و انت طيب و بخير و بصحه و سلامه و عقباااااااااااااااااااااال مليون سنه و عقبال لما نشوفك السنه الجايه متجوز و جبت مشرفين صغنتتين :new6: و يلعبوا معانا بقى فى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى
و يخليك لينا و للمنتدى و لكل الناس 
افتح الرساله شوف حتلاقى ايه :11_1_211v:
:Love_Letter_Open:


:cake::cake::cake:
علشان تكفى المنتدى كله 
اما دى بقى فهى هديتى الشخصيه :36_3_19:
resent:
:16_14_37: :Roses: :16_14_24: 
:16_14_20::16_14_20:

ربنا يباركك حبيبى و عقبال 1000000000000000000
سنه مع صحتك 
:36_3_16::36_3_16:


----------



## catia (1 أبريل 2006)

*كل سنـــــــــــــه وانت طيـــــــــب:36_3_11: :36_3_11:  يا روك وعقبال 10000000 سنه:36_15_15:  .. وتحقق كل اللي بتتمناه *
*معلش جت متاخره:186fx: :36_19_2: *


----------



## bolbol (1 أبريل 2006)

*كل سنة و أنت بخير يا روك و عقبال ألف سنة.........*
*ربنا معاك*

:Valentine_Heart:​


----------



## ezzzak (2 أبريل 2006)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وعقبال مليون سنه في سلام ونعمه المسيح 

:36_3_21: :36_3_21: :36_3_21: :36_3_21: :36_3_21: :36_3_21: :36_3_21: :36_3_21:


----------



## maarttina (2 أبريل 2006)

*:36_1_4: هو انا دايما متأخره كده معلهش ياروك ربنا يعلم المذاكرة كانت شغلاني بشكل وحش أوي بجد 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل وربنا يباركلك في السنة الجديدة وتكون سنة جميلة وكلها ومحبة مع الرب يسوع 
سلام ونعمة:36_3_9: *


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل التهاني و الامنيات, ربنا يباركم و يزيد محبتكم*


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا مشرفنا العزيز وعقبال 100 سنه وانشالله تحقق كل ما تتمناه السنه دى:cake: :748pf: :Flower:


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنه وانتا طيب يا طيب وتعيش حياه سعيدا فى حضن ابوك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

*روك سامحنى على تأخيرى فى التهنئة :a82: 

كل سنة و أنت طيب و عقبال 100 سنة تقضيهم فى سعادة و هنا و دايمآ فى حضن الرب يسوع :Love_Mailbox: 

و أنشاء الله السنة الجاية تكون محقق كل امنياتك :yahoo: 

بس ماقلتلناش كملت كام سنة :smil12: ​*


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنه وانت بخيروبصحه وسعاده وعقبال 99 ونص كده كفايه اكتر من كده هتعجز ويارب اللى محققتوش السنه اللى فاتت تحققه السنه دى واكتر وكل اللى بتتمناه ويباركك ويبارك خدمتك

                                   وطبعا هما جابوا تورت كتير انا قلت هديه احسن 

                                               خليها        :748pf:            للفرح   


:16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9:​


----------



## K A T Y (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

_انا عارفة اني متاخرة جدا جدا بس هاعمل ايه_

_ومقدرش ما اعيدش علي روك_

_كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك وعقبال54891848 سنة حلوين قوي_

_والسنة اللي جاية تكون متجوز انشاء الله وربنا يحققلك كل احلامك يارب_

_وكل حاجة بتتمني تشوفها في المنتدي هنا تلاقيها_​


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا دودى وعقبال مليون سنة

مع فاديا


----------



## اشرف جورجي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

سلام ونعمه
معلش سامحني انا لسه داخل علي الموضوع النهردا
علي العموم كل سنه وانتا طيب وعقبال 1000000000000000000000سنه
ربنا يحفظك
:yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

اخى الحبيب جدا روك 

طبعا كل سنه وانت طيب وكل سنه المسيح يعطيك معونه من عنده لتستطيع اتمام رسالتك واتمنى من الله ان يحفظك من الشيطان والا يدخلك فى تجربه وان سمح لك بتجارب يعطيك احتمالا مضاعفا وطبعا هديتى مش هاتكون تورته ولا ورد لآنك تلاقيك شبعت منهم لكن انت عارف هديتى بتكون ايه وعموما هاتلاقيها فى مشاركه قريبه


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

*نسيت اقولك اننا مواليد شهر واحد والفرق يومين بس هههههههههه*


----------



## lousa188114 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنه وانت طيب اخي العزيز والرب قادر ان يعطيك جميع سؤلات قلبك في هذا العام تحت اسم الرب 
اختكم لويزا


----------



## ابن العذراء 2 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

منتدى جديد اسمه يسوع الحنون مطلوب اعضاء و مشرفين


http://jesusel7non.mygoo.org



يرات كلوا يدخل و يسجل


----------



## kermina (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنة وانتى طيب يادودى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

*كل سنة وانت طيب وعقبال مليون سنة*
*ويارب السنة اللى جاية تكون احسن من السنة دى*
*وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك وخدمتك*
*وربنا يخليك لمنتديات الكنيسة*
*صلى من أجل اخوتك فى الخدمة*​


----------



## ramy saba (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنة وانت طيب ماىىىىىىىىىىىىى روك ودائمآ حياتك ممتلئة بالسعادة والسرور


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

*كلسنة وطيب 
يا اجمل روك ودودى فى الدنيا 
يراب السنة الجاية تكون فى احسن حال 
وربنا يوفقك يارب
ويبارك خدمتك متخفش منسيتش الهدية 





وكمان احلى بكية ورد بدل التورتة احنا فى صيام 



​*


----------



## هانى جورج (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

عيد ميلاد سعيد كل سنة وانت طيب وعقبال الف سنة بالخير والسعادة


----------



## tena_tntn (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

كل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 سنة :20: والموسيقى دى هدية مني


----------



## ga_shetoos (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحقوا ادخلوا بسرعة هنــــــا*

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا My Rock يا جاااامد  يسوع المسيح يكون معاك فى حياتك  وا يحقق كل احلامك       

              انا مش هينفع اجبلك تورتة والكلام ده بس        
                 هقولك كل سنة وانت طيب   

*


----------

